# melafix dosage?



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

i got some melafix tonight, because bettafix and salt baths just don't seem to be helping ziggy's fin rot. on the bottle it says 1 tsp. per 10 gallons, but he's in a 2 gallon bowl right now. have any of you used melafix in a 2 gallon before? if so, how much did you put in?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

D: Baaaaaaad idea to use Melafix, or any of those 'fixes'(even bettafix). I've read several places about how theres some ingredient in them that damages the labyrinth organ and eventually causes the fish to drown :/ I've read some first had bad experiences as well. If I were you, I'd get rid of whatever Bettafix is still in his water and try a round of JFE or JFC for the finrot if the salt isn't helping.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Use 10 drops per gallon.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Use 0 drops per gallon. That stuff does more harm than good!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I've heard bad things about it also. I would get JFC or JFE.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

kelly528 said:


> Use 0 drops per gallon. /quote]
> How about letting the op decide for herself whether or not she wants to use Melafix?


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

I am. The difference is I'm letting her make an informed decision. Too many people go with it because it's what the kid at the pet store told them to try. The OP has not said anything as to whether she is actually aware of the risks of melaluca oil to labyrinth fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sure she'll do her research and go from there.
http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/freshwater-fish-disease/45927-discussion-melafix-bettas.html
This is a very good discussion on Melafix.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

thanks for the article DQ! the reason why i picked up melafix is because i've used bettafix on my bettas with no problems, and have also read on here _NOT_ to use bettafix, but to use melafix instead because bettafix is just a weak version of it. and since ziggy doesn't respond to BF, and the fact that my petsmart for some reason doesn't sell jungle products(which is rather odd)i went with my next option. so far i've used it for abrahams fin rot and have had fantastic results.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The article basicly stated that it's the dosage that you have to watch out for. Like I said before, bettas are like us. Some of us can tolerate medicine and others can't take anything. I have a friend who can't take just any kind of med.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

All the bettas I've ever used melafix/bettafix on have been absolutely fine. I know that there is some mixed opinions on the subject, but I've never had a problem
But melafix doesn't treat the root cause of fin rot, it's more of an antiseptic, and not an antibiotic. If you're going to treat for finrot, you most likely need an antibiotic like Maracyn-2.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

ohhhh i see, i'll go pick some maracyn-2 also then  thanks!


----------

